# Lightroom Help?



## RussRoc (Jun 28, 2013)

Any suggestions for a book on Lightroom (5)? I have been using PS Elements for several years. Got talked into getting Lightroom, supposely to shorten my work flow. 

I have to admit, when I open up Lightroom I am lost.

Any suggestions on an instructional manual for learning Lightroom?


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 28, 2013)

RussRoc said:


> Any suggestions for a book on Lightroom (5)? I have been using PS Elements for several years. Got talked into getting Lightroom, supposely to shorten my work flow.
> 
> I have to admit, when I open up Lightroom I am lost.
> 
> Any suggestions on an instructional manual for learning Lightroom?


Kelbytraining.com has some excellent video tutorials. It'll shorten your learning curve by miles! In fact and better yet, I'm pretty sure that Adobe has a ton of free video tutorials on the product..


----------



## bholliman (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm still using LR4.4, but the learning process would be similar. I purchased "The Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 Book for Digital Photographers" by Scott Kelby and read the first three or four chapters before digging into the program. there are some key decisions you need to make concerning location of files and some set-up parameters that are best done before you do much with the program.

I only have experience with Kelby Training LR books and videos and i recommend those highly. Kelby has a number of LR5 training materials available. If you don't want to spend any money on training materials, Adobe offers some very god free videos and YouTube has lots of free options.

I think you will love LightRoom once you get comfortable with it - I do.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 28, 2013)

bholliman said:


> I'm still using LR4.4, but the learning process would be similar. I purchased "The Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 Book for Digital Photographers" by Scott Kelby and read the first three or four chapters before digging into the program. there are some key decisions you need to make concerning location of files and some set-up parameters that are best done before you do much with the program.
> 
> I only have experience with Kelby Training LR books and videos and i recommend those highly. Kelby has a number of LR5 training materials available. If you don't want to spend any money on training materials, Adobe offers some very god free videos and YouTube has lots of free options.
> 
> I think you will love LightRoom once you get comfortable with it - I do.


Yes, the adobe video's are excellent and you have to dig around the sight a little bit to find them or check them out on youtube. They are really great and can help you in the filing decisions as well. I think Julianne Kost does a lot of them for Adobe, I believe she is an Adobe Evangelist. She's quite good to help learn the system...


----------



## Schultzie (Jun 28, 2013)

http://blogs.adobe.com/jkost/lightroom-training-videos


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jun 28, 2013)

Lightroom does have a pretty steep learning curve, in my opinion, although not as bad as Photoshop! You do need plenty of learning help.

I prefer to have a book at hand when I'm working on my PC, rather than videos.

I really liked "Lightroom 3, the missing FAQ" by Victoria Bampton. I bought it cheap at a local used bookstore after Lightroom 4 came out and it really helped me a lot, especially understanding how to set up the catalog and other file related tasks. Using the retouching and adjustment tools I found pretty intuitive, but I did look up a few helpful hints.

There is a new version for Lightroom 5:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/books/adobe-lightroom-5-missing-faq/


----------



## gary (Jun 28, 2013)

Martin Evening does books on both LR and PS, I'm not certain if he has the LR5 book yet but he is a good writer. There are on-line tutorials direct from Adobe which are very useful.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 29, 2013)

Another vote for Martin Evening. Although the complete beginner might want to start with Scott Kelby.


----------



## DFM (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd strongly recommend the 'Missing FAQ' books by Victoria Bampton. The new Lr5 edition has just been published (print and eBook), and it consistently tops the best-seller lists on Amazon:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/books/adobe-lightroom-5-missing-faq/



(and no, I'm not getting anything for promoting it)


----------



## fegari (Jun 30, 2013)

I really, really recommend you get the Luminous Landscape LR Tutorials (video, not book). Not only they explain every detail of it but it is very entertaining. You don´t see a snapshot of a screen for hours while a voice off explains why the mouse is here or there but these are very professional videos where you see M. Reichmann and Shewe discussions.

It´s hours of video, give it a try, here the LR4 (very detailed) + the LR5 (which is just a minor improvement to LR4, thus the LR4 tutorial being the core of it)

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/videos/lr4_5_bundle.shtml


----------



## odoketa (Jul 9, 2013)

I apologize if someone already mentioned this, but lynda.com has some excellent lightroom stuff as well.


----------



## RC (Jul 9, 2013)

Adobe TV's Julieanne Kost videos or Scott Kelby's LR 4 book until his ver 5 book is out.


----------

